# Burning Oil?



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

ok i just recently replaced my timing chain, tensioner, guides and gears on my 93 D21 4x4 KA24E. before i did this it did not burn One drop of oil. Now that ive changed thses parts the truck is burning oil. where i have to add a quart about every week. ive checked for leaks, and everything is dry. the truck has 79859 miles on it. The truck runs excellent, not a tick, sqeal or anything. So how would it burn oil now that ive changed the timing componants? I did a compression check, and it had almost perfect compression,(It was at 5% on the dial, and 0 means perfect) so i know that part is good. Anyone know what could have happened?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do you have smoke coming from the tail pipe?


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

yea when the RPMS go above 3500 blue smoke startes to come out, not thick smoke but you can tell


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

either valves or rings..


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Valves themselves, or could it be valve guide seals, because when i gave it a tune up there were signs of ash deposits on the plugs


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

seals ......


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

makes sense, thats not to hard of a job...thanks for the imput


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're losing oil at that rate just by replacing the timing chain components, I'd venture to say that you have a major oil leak in the front of the motor. Could be the crankshaft seal or the timing cover seal.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

i replaced all the gaskets and seals


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

by chance you didnt get any silcone in the oil jets... did you? its very easy to do


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

I did the first time, but i had to tear down the front cover again because i blocked the entire hole, i had no oil pressure. i cleaned it all up, and put a light amount right around the two holes on the cover. i have new gaskets, seals, the whole nine yards. like i said the truck runs excellent, just like a brand new truck, but the only thing wrong is the oil burning.


----------

